
Cubrid: Sharded, Highly available, Open Source, Free RDBMS - ddorian43
http://www.cubrid.org/manual/91/en/shard.html
======
ExpiredLink
Sharding is for DB-admins not developers. When I see something like _" SELECT
... FROM student WHERE shard_key = ..."_ I cringe.

~~~
jdoliner
To be fair I think those are hints that improve performance rather than
required syntax. The question I guess is whether these are "optional" in the
sense that you get horrendous performance without them or truly optional and
you get ok performance without them.

~~~
ddorian43
The query goes to the right server (not all servers are queried).

No cross-server transactions.

------
lobster_johnson
I had not heard of this project before, so I took a look. Cubrid is from South
Korea and partly developed by NHN, a Korean portal/search site [1]. Apparently
it's quite popular in Korea, and NHN uses it in production for a ton of
servers. It's an SQL RDBMS and claims to support a large portion of MySQL's
dialect.

[1] [http://opensourcebuzz.technetra.com/2010/06/21/meet-
cubrid-o...](http://opensourcebuzz.technetra.com/2010/06/21/meet-cubrid-one-
of-koreas-top-open-source-projects/)

